# Excel: Bin in Hex



## Tanjal (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

brauche höchstwahrscheinlich ein Makro für eine Binäre Ziffernfolge (12 Ziffern), die in Hex umgerechnet werden soll.
Dummerweise ist das für Excel zu viel!

Kann mir jemand helfen

Vielen Dank


----------



## tuxracer (15. Januar 2004)

Hy Tanjal

Das mit dem Makro kannst Du Dir höchstwahrscheinlich sparen.


Excel kann zwar nur acht Stellen Binär in hex umrechnen, aber Du kannst ja solche Gruppen zusammenfassen, und so grössere Zahlen rechnen

Beispiel

damit es überall gleich geht nimm am besten 4er blöcke binär

hier ein Beispiel mit 16 Stellen

1111   1111    1111    1111      

F            F             F           F


wenn Du andere Zahlen nimmst wirst Du merken, dass es trotzdem Stimmt, als nicht nur Zufall ist.
Das heisst Du kannst  die Bin2Hex Funktion verwenden, um mehrere solcher 4er Blöcke zu jeweils einer  Stelle Hex umzurechnen.

Etwas komplizierter wird es, wenn Du mit dem Ergebnis weiterrechnen musst, vor allem dann, wenn Deine ergebnisse grösser werden als FFFFFFFF, weil dann musst Du Dir wirklich selbst ne Funktion schreiben.


----------



## Tanjal (15. Januar 2004)

*Bin in Hex*

Hallo Tuxracer!
Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe

Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich die tolle Aufgabe habe etwa 500 dieser 12-stelligen Binärreihen umzurechnen in Hex!

Ich denke es ist etwas mühsam immer 4er-Blöcke zu bilden.

Und da ich noch ein "Grünschnabel"bin, kann ich leider keine Funktion schreiben...


----------



## nightdancer (15. Januar 2004)

1111000011110000  -> die zahl (z genannt)

a = links(z;4)  
b = teil(z;5;4)
c = rechts(z;4)

ergebnis = verketten (bin2hex(a);bin2hex(b);bin2hex(c))

erklärung:
die binzahl ist als text vorhanden schätz ich mal.
da sie hoffentlich immer 12 stellen hat, teilen wir sie in 3 stücl 4'er-packete auf (a,b,c).

dann wandeln wir diese einzeln nach hex um und verknüpfen das ganze wieder.


----------



## tuxracer (16. Januar 2004)

@Nightdancer

Danke für Deine Ausführung.
Das hab ich gemeint, nur dass es ja eigentlich nicht mal nötig ist, das Ergebnis wieder zusammenzusetzen, weil anscheinend mit dem Ergebnis nicht mehr weitergerechnet wird.


----------

